# painting cathedral ceiling please help!



## benjamin92 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello, this is my first time on the forum and my first time with a problem 

I am currently thinking about painting my bedroom however there is a problem.

We have a cathedral ceiling with really nice darkish light wooden slats running across these big ugly brown beams.

The beams have a really grainy texture and look like they have been painted several times to make it as smooth as possible (we have not painted them at all.

I do not know what colour i should use to paint over these big ugly brown beams that will suit both the grey/blue colour walls and also the beautiful wooden slats.

The rest of the house has the brown beams so i dont want to make the room look WAY different. 

*Cheers*


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Click Here Then click on *livingroom*. Next click on *second picture @ the top*. Then drag and drop any color on walls, beams, trim, ceilings, or furniture. :thumbsup:


----------

